# unable to install xfce4



## efrancis (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi 

I am a new user to FreeBSD. I recently installed FreeBSD 10 and have been trying to install xfce4 and I am now a bit stuck.  I have tried searching the forum but I have not been able to find anything on here previously.   When I run make install clean under /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4 I get an error message relating to svgalib.  The error message is pasted below.


```
root@freed0:/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4 # make install clean
===>  Installing for xfce-4.10
===>   xfce-4.10 depends on executable: xfwm4 - found
===>   xfce-4.10 depends on executable: xfce4-session - found
===>   xfce-4.10 depends on executable: xfce4-panel - found
===>   xfce-4.10 depends on executable: xfdesktop - found
===>   xfce-4.10 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so - found
===>   xfce-4.10 depends on executable: xfsettingsd - found
===>   xfce-4.10 depends on package: icons-tango-extras>=0.1.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for icons-tango-extras>=0.1.0 in /usr/ports/x11-themes/icons-tango-extras
===>   icons-tango-extras-0.1.0_5 depends on file: /usr/local/libexec/icon-name-mapping - found
===>   icons-tango-extras-0.1.0_5 depends on file: /usr/local/share/icons/Tango/16x16/actions/add.png - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/share/icons/Tango/16x16/actions/add.png in /usr/ports/x11-themes/icons-tango
===>   icons-tango-0.8.90_2 depends on file: /usr/local/libexec/icon-name-mapping - found
===>   icons-tango-0.8.90_2 depends on executable: Magick-config - not found
===>    Verifying install for Magick-config in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick
===>   ImageMagick-6.8.0.7 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   ImageMagick-6.8.0.7 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   ImageMagick-6.8.0.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   ImageMagick-6.8.0.7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   ImageMagick-6.8.0.7 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.14.2 - found
===>   ImageMagick-6.8.0.7 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   ImageMagick-6.8.0.7 depends on executable: gs - not found
===>    Verifying install for gs in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on shared library: expat - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on shared library: idn - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on shared library: jbig2dec - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on shared library: jpeg - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on shared library: png15 - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on shared library: tiff - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on shared library: lcms2 - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on shared library: cupsimage.2 - found
===>   ghostscript9-9.06_1 depends on shared library: vga.1 - not found
===>    Verifying install for vga.1 in /usr/ports/graphics/svgalib
===>  Building for svgalib-1.4.3_6
(cd sharedlib/; \
 gmake -f /usr/ports/graphics/svgalib/work/svgalib-1.4.3/src/Makefile libvga.so.1 \
        srcdir="/usr/ports/graphics/svgalib/work/svgalib-1.4.3" DLLFLAGS="-fPIC" \
)
(cd sharedlib/; \
 gmake -f /usr/ports/graphics/svgalib/work/svgalib-1.4.3/gl/Makefile libvgagl.so.1 \
        srcdir="/usr/ports/graphics/svgalib/work/svgalib-1.4.3" DLLFLAGS="-fPIC" \
)
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/svgalib/work/svgalib-1.4.3/sharedlib'


----output truncated 

atal error: too many errors emitted, stopping now [-ferror-limit=]
4 warnings and 20 errors generated.
gmake[1]: *** [driver.o] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/svgalib/work/svgalib-1.4.3/sharedlib'
gmake: *** [sharedlib/libvgagl.so.1] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/svgalib.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/print/ghostscript9.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/icons-tango.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/icons-tango-extras.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4.
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2013)

You truncated the actual error message.


----------

